# NEW HAMPSHIRE TRU-QUARTER



## seamus7227 (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, so the holidays are over and its time to try and catch up on things that got put on hold due to work(day job) and other priorities. So I thought I would see how rusty I was since its been a while since I last cut a quarter out.All comments, critiques, criticisms welcome!




Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## mtassie (Dec 28, 2011)

you haven't lost your touch!!


----------



## el_d (Dec 28, 2011)

Very cool Seamus....


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 28, 2011)

The magic is still there.  Another beautiful job.
Charles


----------



## 1dweeb (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks Great...Less Filling..I couldn't resist.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 29, 2011)

Wish I could afford the whole collection. Love your work, Seamus!


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm gonna put this one on CF.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 29, 2011)

Having spent my youth in the mountains of New Hampshire, I only wish the 'Old Man' still looked like the quarter(for those not in the know-his face fell off).


Pretty cool cuttin'!!!






Scott (I ain't that steady) B


----------



## Papa mark (Dec 29, 2011)

Great job Seamus, love to see the finished pen. Hope you and yours had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 29, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> I only wish the 'Old Man' still looked like the quarter(for those not in the know-his face fell off).
> Pretty cool cuttin'!!!
> 
> Scott (I ain't that steady) B


 
I just read that yesterday. 



Papa mark said:


> Great job Seamus, love to see the finished pen. Hope you and yours had a Merry Christmas.


 
Mark, thanks, hope yours was good as well!


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks great, Seamus!  Can't wait to make the pen!  :wink:

- Joe


----------



## MarkD (Dec 29, 2011)

Another great looking quarter Seamus. 
Congrats Joe!


----------



## BSea (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Seamus.  I was wondering if you'd quit making them.  This one looks really tricky with all the stars to cut around.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 29, 2011)

turbowagon said:


> Looks great, Seamus! Can't wait to make the pen! :wink:
> 
> - Joe


thanks! its gonna look sharp i think! the "live free or die" looks like a pipe coming out of his mouth. kinda strange how that worked out.



MarkD said:


> Another great looking quarter Seamus.
> Congrats Joe!


 
thanks Mark



BSea said:


> Hey Seamus. I was wondering if you'd quit making them. This one looks really tricky with all the stars to cut around.


 
No just been really busy. I really wanted to cut more out around the stars, but usually when i get too greedy is when i foul things up and break something, so i figured i better stop while i was ahead!:biggrin:


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 29, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> thanks! its gonna look sharp i think! the "live free or die" looks like a pipe coming out of his mouth. kinda strange how that worked out.



Oh wow.... this blank just went from cool to AWESOME.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 29, 2011)

turbowagon said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks! its gonna look sharp i think! the "live free or die" looks like a pipe coming out of his mouth. kinda strange how that worked out.
> ...


 
I wondered how many people would comment on that, if any, and since none have so far, i figured i throw myself under the bus and get it over with!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 29, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Having spent my youth in the mountains of New Hampshire, I only wish the 'Old Man' still looked like the quarter(for those not in the know-his face fell off).



I suppose the purists could always take a file and shave off his face.. :tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Thanks everyone! *I'm gonna put this one on CF.*
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


 
Excuse my ignorance Seamus, but what is CF?

Every time I see your coins, it makes me want to have another go on my 5 year old *once* used scrollsaw:redface:


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 29, 2011)

skiprat said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone! *I'm gonna put this one on CF.*
> ...


 

 Steve, that is referring to Carbon Fiber. :tongue:


----------

